# Best Space Marine HQ



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Hi, well were still a while from the `Nid release and in all the free time I have I wanted to start a smallish themed force, so I chose Imperial Fists, though I was tempted to do a Pre-Heresy Legion, after seeing a well painted Tactical Squad at my local store. I dont have the `dex yet, but do have a rough idea what to fill the other slots with, though im stuck on what to choose as a HQ.

Im guessing, there is roughly 4 Space Marine HQ`s, those being a Commander, or Captain, a Command Squad, Chaplain and Librarian. Now, I prefer plastics, though dont mind metals, but wanted something that dosen`t contradict the fluff, yet is worthy of its points on the tabletop. 

Those wanting to know what else I plan to take: an average Terminator Squad, Ironclad Dred 1 10 man Tac squad, 2 5 man tac squads with Drop Pods Possibly Sterngaurd for Fast Attack, and a LR Crusader, Vindicator and Techmarine+Thundercannon (Come on, it fitst so well into the philosophy of sieges :laugh


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't know how you feel about special characters, but for SM the special characters generally always out perform non special characters for their points. 

Lysander would fit into Imp Fists fluff wise and is pretty much a giant hunk of killy metal. Stick him with some sternguard in a drop pod, you get the bonus for bolter drill and Lysander provides the melee support for your sternguard when they get counter charged.

All the rest have their uses in different army styles, for the army you have listed, I would also suggest Pedro Kantor. He will make Sternguard scoring and give bonus attacks to nearby models. He's also pretty underpriced for what he does.

For regular HQs...

I'd almost always choose a Chapter Master over a Captain. For the extra points you get the Orbital Bombardment. If you miss, oh well, if you hit, you just destroyed pretty much anything. Otherwise these are the same HQ. I'd stay away from power fists and thunder hammers unless you just really want one. These guys are better with a Relic blade or power weapon. Also, the Storm shield is nice, but since you already have a 4+ invul standard, the price of a SS on the HQ is a little much for the minor upgrade. For ranged killy, add combi melta, hellfire rounds and grenade launcher and stick with Sternguard.

I'm not a big fan of regular Chaplains, they are good, but nothing super special and not for your army. I guess putting one in Termy armor with your Terms in a Crusader would make that unit hit pretty hard, but otherwise, I'd skip this HQ for your list.

I'm a fan of Librarians, but only if you buy them cheap. They can play a big support role depending on the powers you choose for them. You get two, can use one per turn (two if you buy the very expensive upgrade). There are all kinds of ways to kite them out, I like Might of the Ancients with a Bike. You could also go for Gate of Infinity and hide the Libby inside some Sternguard. Null zone will make Eldar Seer councils and Deamon armies cry and Force Dome has its uses too.

There is also the Master of the Forge. He lets you take 6 dreads in an army and has normal tech marine bonus's. If I take one, I always take the Conversion Beamer. The gun is dead killy, and pretty unique to boot. Neat Trick to add survivability to the Master of the Forge is to join him up with a Thunderfire Cannon artilary unit. It effectivly gives him another wound from the Techmarine and armor 10 vehicle wound. Plus he can shoot at a different target then the Thunderfire cannon.

One last comment, the Sternguard are elite, not fast attack. And I would recommend a squad of them in almost every army. That's my personal preference, but they are very very good.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

a few thing you should know- tac squads can only take adrop pod if they number ten models, and command squads are not an HQ choice, but a unit that can be taken along a captain.
Lysander sounds good, as does a Chaplin to roll with the terminators in the raider. give the drop pod to the ironclad, they're just magic together.


----------



## dillonlaval (Oct 23, 2009)

When a character joins a unit, he has to shoot at the same target as the unit unless he has some special rule... (about the MotF comment earlier)


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

dillonlaval said:


> When a character joins a unit, he has to shoot at the same target as the unit unless he has some special rule... (about the MotF comment earlier)


Correct. Except with artillery units. Go read the artillery rules section in the main book. Not only can the IC shoot at a different unit, even the secondary crewmen can shoot at a different unit. Suddenly the Big Mek sitting with a large squad of Grot gunz sounds kind of cool.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, I never considered Chapter Masters as HQ`s (Dont have the `Dex you see) but they seme interesting... I recall them from when Apocalypse came out, and certain ones may fit my theme of Siege, Maximum Firepower well....

A second question: In a 1500pt force, is it worth buying a second HQ, Chaplain, Librarian or another Chapter Master?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

godzy said:


> Lysander sounds good, as does a Chaplin to roll with the terminators in the raider.


Oh let's not start the whole 'Chaplin in a Land Raider' again. It's just too silly for words. When would Chaplin, a popular black-and-white silent film star ever join a group of heavily armore superhumans to go pillaging? I believe you meant a 'Chaplain', someone who has strong religious belief, wears a skull mask and wields a 'Crozius Arcanum'.

Sorry to bring this up, I just love falling on this sort of stuff.

EDIT: Sorry I forgot my main point.

Lysander is an awesome HQ, but if you're planning a smallish force then just a regular captain would be adequate.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

My favourite:
Captain - Pair of Lightning Claws - 130
Cheap an deadly.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

If you want a Terminator Chaplain I would say take a look at Chaplain Cassuis. He is 5 points cheaper but with toughness 6 and FNP he is almost as survivable and he already has some wargear. Point for point he is probably the best HQ in the book.

If you just want a cheap HQ just go for a Captain with a Relic Blade, then put him in a squad and there you go.


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

my favourite is a libby with avenger and null zone. cheap and effective. His psychic hood is invaluble vs Eldar and lash and null zone is great with eldar seer council, SS terminators and deamons. Just keep him alive. and in a transport.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

I thought Sicarius was a very good HQ to have? almost always hear people saying they wouldnt leave home without him.


----------



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

timsmith said:


> my favourite is a libby with avenger and null zone. cheap and effective. His psychic hood is invaluble vs Eldar and lash and null zone is great with eldar seer council, SS terminators and deamons. Just keep him alive. and in a transport.


This man provides great advice. 

Unless you have a build that is centralized around one main HQ feature, libby's are the best.

Having a chance to stop psychic powers with the psychic hood is HUGE. Null Zone is also great and I don't leave home without it if I am taking a librarian. If you don't want to buy a LR to give your Terminators a ride, Gate of Infinity gives you a 24" DS in the movement phase. Otherwise Avenger is a fine power. I don't find any other HQ grants you the tactical freedom as a librarian.

To answer your second question: At 1500, stick to one HQ. Either make it cheap, or make it a beast. Lysander is basically a mini MC and can go off by himself and wreak havok at that points level. Stubborn is an annoying trait though. I love libby's at 1500 and lower.


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Devinstater said:


> Unless you have a build that is centralized around one main HQ feature, libby's are the best.
> 
> Having a chance to stop psychic powers with the psychic hood is HUGE. Null Zone is also great and I don't leave home without it if I am taking a librarian. If you don't want to buy a LR to give your Terminators a ride, Gate of Infinity gives you a 24" DS in the movement phase. Otherwise Avenger is a fine power. I don't find any other HQ grants you the tactical freedom as a librarian.
> 
> To answer your second question: At 1500, stick to one HQ. Either make it cheap, or make it a beast. Lysander is basically a mini MC and can go off by himself and wreak havok at that points level. Stubborn is an annoying trait though. I love libby's at 1500 and lower.


This is also great advice. My personal preference when roling with a libby is Avenger and Null zone. Avenger is great on hoards and MEQ armour while Null zone is just plain harsh on some armys. I must say GoI is not as great as i once thought. It has never really worked for me. 

As every 1 else has said Lysander is just a house. Ihate fighting that guy. He doesnt stop down. I also agree with Devinstater on the number of HQ's. At 1500pts you only need 1 HQ in an army. At 2000+ you can take 2 but i wouldnt bother in lower point games.

The only other bit of advice is buy the codex and have a look at it for yourself. hopefully santa brought you it for christmas.

Tim


----------



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> I thought Sicarius was a very good HQ to have? almost always hear people saying they wouldnt leave home without him.


He has a long list of abilities, including raising the ld of your army just like the old space marine captain's. He was the first HQ I toyed with in 5th ed, but now, the general agreement is that he looks great on paper, but in the end just doesn't add anything.

Youtube the old song "She Aint Pretty She Just Looks That Way" by The Nothern Pikes; that's pretty much Sicarius in a nutshell.

To TimSmith: 

GoI is meh, unless you are with standard termies with a CML, then 24" DS to side armour or out of combats you'd rather not be in is just plain strong, plus it puts a psychic hood in your opponants face (24" in range in 5th).


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

haha, Devinstater just like poor old abby. >.> lol who's that one salamander forge master who is almost impossible to kill?


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Devinstater said:


> This man provides great advice.
> 
> Unless you have a build that is centralized around one main HQ feature, libby's are the best.
> 
> ...


Now I'm torn... As an Imperial Fists player I had my hart set on using Lysander but now I'm wondering if I should just use a Libby in termy armor to with a termy command squad?...

I know only using one HQ is highly recommended but Could I really go wrong playing a 1500pt army and having the Libby w/ termy command squad and Lysander both?

I don't have the new sm codex yet but I think I might be blowing past my 1500 pts that my friends and I agreed on... ugh.. the pains of being a 40k junkie!


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm watching an auction that ends soon any thoughts on my above post anyone?


----------

